# Wavebox



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Anybody still use these. How do you find it compared to wavemaker pumps and why. Anybody do diy one. seems pretty basic, pump in a box. Anyones imput would be appreciated


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

so ive been looking at a bunch of forums and they are all old. I believe older than wavemakers are. they talk about building the controllers and timers. I have a spare rw4 and was thinking that I could use this. since its already made for making waves does that mean I can just use the controller that comes with it.I just have to build the box and mount pump inside. could it be that easy? I'm hoping someone can chime in in case I'm missing something.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I am still using it (Tunze nano wavebox) and have been using it for over 5 years now. No cleaning at all and so far no problem.

SUM is also using one in his display tank if he didn't take it out as I noticed few days ago he has re-aquascaped his tank.

But now most people just use pumps and controller or gyre to make waves!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We have 4 of the Tunze 6215's running on our corals beds. Haven't cleaned them once since they were new 2 years ago.

They are very well built.

I've heard of people using EcoTech MP40's in a custom acrylic box to make waves.

Lots of powerheads on the market have wave making capabilities but it generates tons of flow and lots of turbulence to get the job done.

The wavebox creates a wave with a very small amount of flow and produces a much cleaner wave.

This guy made his from 3" PVC tubing:


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

great video, just what I was thinkin about. Nice store you have by the way. I remember your tanks makin me dizzy.lol. you say people done it with mp 40. I'm just thinkin I have a 65g tank would rw4 be enough power then. Not looking so much for the wave look on the surface but that swaying motion below


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I got a used Tunze nano wave box for sale if you are interested. Just pm me.

It doesn't make sense to build one for that size of tank.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

hi, I sent a pm. why don't you think it not worth making one for my size tank. anything that saves a buck is worthwhile IMO lol.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

While agree with saving a buck here and there. For the cost of what I wanted the the wave box. It wouldn't have made sense. I didn't receive your pm. But another member saw that i had one for sale and scooped it.

The Mp40 mod is nice, but costly.

Good luck, I'd liked to see what you come up with.


----------

